# Liocheles australasiae



## rex_arachne (Jul 26, 2006)

i just received six wild caught L. australasiae. four are adults (@ 1") and 2 
are half grown (0.5"). can they be kept peacefully in a community set up? i arranged their enclosure like that of typical forest dwelling scorps with vermiculite for substrate and some acacia bark pieces for refuge. i mist one side of the container lightly to serve as their water source instead of putting a water dish inside the enclosure. how often do you think i should mist? i haven't started feeding them yet. they look like mini (and much flatter) version of Hadogenes spp. these scorps are one of the very few parthenogenetic species and seeing that they are very diminutive as adults, i can't imagine how big their newborns would be. opinions please?


----------



## lychas (Jul 26, 2006)

keep them on moist peat moss and yes they live happily together


----------



## tarsier (Jul 26, 2006)

i've kept mine communally too. first instars are pinhead-size.  depending on how well ventilated your enclosure is,  i'd lightly mist at least every day to three or four times a week since they appear to enjoy a humid environment. give em a few rocks to hide under.


----------



## rex_arachne (Jul 27, 2006)

according to my L.aust. source, they eat very seldom and prefer termites and just-hatched pinheads but would accept chopped mealworms. my enclosure is totally covered except for a 1" square hole at the center of the cover. i have put some pinheads and an isopod but so far they have been ignoring them and would rather hide under the barks i provided.

(oh hi tarsier  )


----------



## rex_arachne (Jul 28, 2006)

i just lost the two tiny ones. i looked all over their container but couldn't find 'em. my guess, they became dinner for the four larger ones. i thought they were not cannibalistic. there were enough pinheads in the container. the isopod is still there burrowing and re-appearing. oh well...


----------



## Alakdan (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, feed them termites or pre-killed crickets.  I've successfully raised newborn this way.  They are now 4th or 5th instars.

I lost some too, not due to cannibalism, they escaped through the airholes of the enlosure.

I observed that they are opportunistic burrowers, so the bark hide is a good idea.


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 1, 2006)

*longevity*

how long is the average life span of L. australasiae?


----------



## tarsier (Aug 2, 2006)

Alakdan said:
			
		

> Yes, feed them termites or pre-killed crickets.  I've successfully raised newborn this way.  They are now 4th or 5th instars.
> 
> I lost some too, not due to cannibalism, they escaped through the airholes of the enlosure.
> 
> I observed that they are opportunistic burrowers, so the bark hide is a good idea.



how long from 2nd to 4th instar?


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 2, 2006)

tarsier said:
			
		

> how long from 2nd to 4th instar?


For as long as the they are accepting the termites.  But you should give it some crickets once in a while for a varied diet.  The nice thing is they readily accept live or pre-killed prey.


----------



## final-sting (Aug 2, 2006)

I have some L.a., i think the are not adult. And iam happy to see 2 of this guys with babys on hes back.
I hold all together.
I give the mom a dead cricket she eat it, after i give on crick more in here hiding place. She push it out, i push the cricket again under here hiding place, and she push the cricket again out.  Not hungry, but funny to watch


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 2, 2006)

Alakdan said:
			
		

> For as long as the they are accepting the termites.  But you should give it some crickets once in a while for a varied diet.  The nice thing is they readily accept live or pre-killed prey.


have you tried pre killed mealworms? do they readily eat them? termites are difficult to acquire and sometimes pinheads are scarce...


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 2, 2006)

final-sting said:
			
		

> I have some L.a., i think the are not adult. And iam happy to see 2 of this guys with babys on hes back.
> I hold all together.
> I give the mom a dead cricket she eat it, after i give on crick more in here hiding place. She push it out, i push the cricket again under here hiding place, and she push the cricket again out.  Not hungry, but funny to watch


hi final-sting. happy to hear that you also have a group of L. australasiae. 
what do you feed your L.a. slings?
i have four fat adults so i am anticipating some scorplings soon, if i'm lucky.


----------



## final-sting (Aug 2, 2006)

i take very small cricks, when the chrick a littel to big, than i kill some small crickets and put it to the hides.   

when the hungry the eat for sure the dead food!


----------



## tarsier (Aug 3, 2006)

Alakdan said:
			
		

> For as long as the they are accepting the termites.  But you should give it some crickets once in a while for a varied diet.  The nice thing is they readily accept live or pre-killed prey.


sorry,  i meant to ask,  how many months from 2nd to 4th instar?


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 3, 2006)

tarsier said:
			
		

> sorry,  i meant to ask,  how many months from 2nd to 4th instar?


They were born mid March and then molted to 2nd after 6 days.  They mlted to 4th end of July.  So I guess that's about 1 molt a month, but they are still tiny around 1.5cm.


----------



## myrea (Aug 3, 2006)

I have 2 Liocheles australasiae given to me yesterday by a frined.  

What is the maximum size of this scorp. 

Are they lethal to human?

thanks :worship:


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 3, 2006)

about 2.5 cm. max. they are harmless.


----------

